# Any Rick and Morty fans?



## Rev2010 (Oct 2, 2014)

Season 1 ended just recently but the wife and I just got into it. Haven't laughed so hard in a long long time. For those that have watched it, the cereal Leprechaun scene and "Summer... where are my testicles" just had me rolling. The show is just so insane 


Rev.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've seen the ads and promos for it but haven't watched any of the shows, yet. Guess I better if you say it's worth it!


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 5, 2014)

Every episode is free on adultswim.com. Not much I can say of how highly i recommend it. The unlimited universe is too intriguing. 

This is one of my fav little sketchs.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm actually watching it at the moment, definitely worth checking out! I haven't been this entertained by a TV show in a long time.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 6, 2014)

WUBALUBADUBDUB!


----------



## jwade (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Rick and Morty so much. I've watched every episode a few times over already. So good. A friend found an amazing remix video that will be stuck in your head FOREVER:


----------



## bervidote (Oct 10, 2014)

Not much I can say of how highly i recommend it. The unlimited universe is too intriguing.


----------



## mr11 (Oct 17, 2014)

Great show!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, absolutely love it, seen every episode, some more than once.

The plane scene in episode 2 is one of the funniest things ever done, ever


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Oct 18, 2014)

Rick and morty hundred years!


----------



## wankerness (Oct 18, 2014)

I just started watching this, it's got some great stuff in it. I'm halfway through the first season. The episode with t he bizarre mash-up of Inception and Nightmare on Elm Street is my favorite so far, with the Mr. Meeseeks episode a close second.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 26, 2015)

Season two starts tonight! Bit late though, 11:30pm on Adult Swim. But I will be watching it for sure!


Rev.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Mr. Meeseeks episode had me crying this show is amazing and season 2 is starting tonight I believe!


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 30, 2015)

Quite 'round here  So the first new episode I thought was just OK. Not as hilariously witty as some others but still decent. Looking forward to more of course. 


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 4, 2015)

Don't mind me, just gonna keep talking to myself here  Last episode was awesome! The whole "Roy" video game bit just had me rolling! "Where's my wife!?" 


Rev.


----------



## bhakan (Aug 4, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> Don't mind me, just gonna keep talking to myself here  Last episode was awesome! The whole "Roy" video game bit just had me rolling! "Where's my wife!?"
> 
> 
> Rev.


"Holy ....! This guy's taking Roy off the grid! This guy's got no social security number for Roy!"  I love that whole bit. It's both so absurd yet so plausible with how far virtual reality is coming.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 8, 2015)

New episode was hilarious! NIPPLE RACE WARRRR


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 24, 2015)

just started watching this with my fiancee over the weekend. 

our favorite line so far: 

"The spider in section c is still alive, plan your route accordingly and expect delays"


----------



## The Q (Aug 24, 2015)

I was amazed by this series but even more so when I found out how much better Season 2 is!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 24, 2015)

The Q said:


> I was amazed by this series but even more so when I found out how much better Season 2 is!



The Blips and Chitz one was awesome, but the last two I didn't think were all that great. Season one is still my fav so far. Just saw they also got renewed for season 3. 


Rev.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 24, 2015)

I started watching this because of the announcer pack that was released for Dota2 which made the game hilarious.


----------



## The Q (Aug 24, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> The Blips and Chitz one was awesome, but the last two I didn't think were all that great. Season one is still my fav so far. Just saw they also got renewed for season 3.
> 
> 
> Rev.



But it's the concepts that do it for me. The 1st season had great stories, usually following some chronological order, while the second one is more like Rixty Minutes.

Now that I think of it, I can't say that I like one over the other, but I cannot dismiss the ingenuity behind some of the episodes of season 2:
Rickle in Time: Excellent beginning, awesome concept.
Mortynight Rum: More story-based than the other episodes of the season, I liked the concept of the Jerry daycare.
Auto-erotic Assimilation: Should've been named Auto-erotrick assimilation, great concept and very well analysed; had a laugh with the "beta (male) sevens".
Total Rickall: The essence of Season 2 for me.

Now let's see what the hell Get Schwifty has to say...


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 25, 2015)

I just saw if for the first time last week. Definitely need to see more. Pretty good.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Only started watching this show maybe a month ago, and I've already been though both seasons, and a lot of episodes twice. Love the multiverse television episodes, and I gotta say, melting replicas of missing children really are a great security tool. This show gets so morbid I practically cry laughing!


----------



## DanicaL (Jan 21, 2016)

this show needs to come back into my life, season 3 cant come soon enough


----------

